# Mushrooms - First Time - Bad trip and out of control



## oooryen

*Mushrooms - completely unexp. - Bad trip and out of control*

The first time I did Mushrooms was about 10 months ago. I drove with my roomate, (named R) to Santa Barbara where my other buddy (named S) lived. We got there at about 1:00am.  S introduced me to his roomate (named T). T started talking about mushrooms and I told him I have never tried them. We were all smoking bowls and T told me he could get me shrooms this very second. I was down for it. I was foolish and ignorant to what the substance would do to me.

When I had the mushrooms in my hands, I became nervous. It was the first time I have seen them, let alone, do them... It only took a good 5 minutes of contemplating.

I ate the 1/8th at about 2:00am. T got me a very tall glass of orange juice and told me it was for the best. 20 minutes into it, I remember starting to feel it coming on. I had my glasses on and as my friends tried to talk to me I saw their words come out and go around my body like I was enveloped in a sphere. I started laughing hysterically and tried to explain to them that I can see what they're saying, but not understand what it meant. They weren't tripping - so they had no idea. S told me to go try out some music. I put on the Chillout Stream on digitallyimported.com. I remember it sounded great. S, R, and T were playing Halo. I saw the alien come out of the TV and run around. I looked down to the carpet and I saw it waving around in firy motions. I saw myself in 3rd person, I was looking down at myself from over my left shoulder watching myself stare at the carpet in awe and confusion. At that point I was tripping hard and yelled out to S: "Is the carpet on fire or am I just tripping??!" T laughed and told me to go look into the mirror. That's when it all went horribly wrong.

I didn't see myself in the mirror, but just a black void spiraling in a chaotic manner. I remember being in a state of total confusion. My vision was skewed I kept looking down and running around in circles. 

I vomited on my friends carpet and remember hearing them say:"Get him in the bathroom man!" I went out to his balcony and started to vomit. I halucinated voices that were laughing at me and making me feel uncomfortable. 

R has a weak stomach and got sick in the sink when he saw me throw up. To me, it looked like R had his head shot off and blood was shooting out of his neck. I hallucinated S saying: "You fucking shot him! What the hell Ryen-You fucking shot him!" I kept yelling: "NO I DIDN'T!" S kept asking me: "What didn't you do..?" At this point I black out. 

What I tell you now is what my friends tell me happened... I stripped down all my clothes. They didn't know what to do. I was running around S's apartment screaming: "Apples are the center of the universe!". I grabbed S's hair violently and they pulled me off him. They said I was like a wild beast. I climbed on top of their cheap fold-up table and jumped off. I fell on my face and started bleeding. 

At that point I came to.. for a second. I saw the blood and looked up. A cloud was forming in the room and started to rain blood. I was feeling pain throughout my body. I started to see evil things in the blood in my hand. Demons. I fell out of conciousness again. My friends say after that I sat on his bed naked for 3 hours screaming at the top of my lungs. It was 4am in the morning.

They tried to bring me to by giving me foods. They were trying everything to cool me down. They gave me a banana and toast with peanut butter. The scents just played into my trip. When I smelt the peanut butter I felt the texture of it on my body. It was disgusting.

I remember laying on the ground and being stuck in a loop for a good hour. I would see S's guitar, then a power cord on the carpet, then his computer, and then lastly I would hear the computer power down. That was the loop. I must have passed out once it started coming down because I don't remember falling asleep on my own will.

When I woke up I was naked and laying in piss and barf. That was another thing. I managed to piss on S's bed while going nuts. I was scared shitless when I woke up. I saw my friends all awake laying down looking at me frightened. All I said was "What the fuck happened..?" 

I was out of it for a good week. A couple months afterwards, when I smoked a lot of ganj with R, I started to freak out. I started to feel the pain I had when I was bad tripping on the shrooms(after I fell on my face). We were at the movies and the pain forced me down to a knee. R was wondering what the hell was wrong with me and I responded with: "Man it's like that time when I was shrooming!"

I was in pain for 2 hours. It subsided and all was good. This has happened on a total of 3 times now. Usually when I get really faded with R's Roor.

It's been 10 months and I have tried many other substances and have changed a lot. I feel I want to try shrooms again because they do have the potential to give a good trip.

When I do them again, I was thinking about doing just 1.7g and doing ecstasy along with it. 

What I want to know is why my trip was so out of control... Why didn't I have control over myself? Was this just because it was too strong of a dose for me? 

I can only hope that when I try them again, I don't lose complete control of my mind and body.


----------



## nemesis-a

LEGIT


----------



## brainwreck66

*Somewhat same effect*

I know somewhat how you feel man first time trying shrooms i was completly un-ready for any of that stuff. 1st mistake didnt do them in a familiar place. 2nd only knew 1 person there, idk how this happened or why but if someone could tell me i would be so amazingly happy but me and my friend bought 2 eighths of shrooms and since it was my first time i ate a half eighth and my friend ate a full eighth but we went outside to smoke a couple bowls of white widow after chewing up the booms and drinking a cup of vitamin c stuff ( my friend said it makes you trip harder) (lies?) but when we were outside i started feeling them really fast like 20 min before anyone else and there were some crazy plants outside that were genuinly scaring me so i decided to go inside the house again and they had some music on that just tripped me the fuck out "the faint"-- glass dance i think but i remember as soon as i walked inside i just hit a completly different trip and for some reason i felt compeled to go drink some water thinking it would help ( i think i was trying to fight the trip) well i was alone inside the house while everyone was outside still and the thing i remember is having a cup of water in my hands and seeing a piece of my vision go completly white, then i would just have (CEV) of common shapes in different color then out of nowhere i feel like i couldnt breathe and wake up in the kitchen drenched in water with a bunch of people sourrounding me and the only thing i could say was what the fuck happened cause i really didnt know that i blacked out till much later... but 3rd wrong situation everyone i was with was crowding me and acting worried as fuck about me so my mind started racing with thoughts of shit, if im causing this much worry from a bunch of people that are sober with the exception of adderol then i really must be fucked up and something must be bad so i started feeling my face and 1 side felt lopsided (later found out swelling from falling on my face) but i started thinking about everything that could have been wrong, i wasnt sure if my eyes were working (i wear glasses and they fell off) then i thought i bit off my tounge and i tried feeling for it but it felt like only half of it, then i thought my leg was fucked up, so i started panicing hardcore and i tried to get up and walk around and blacked out again (this time on small mattress anyways) and woke up the same way with the (CEV) trip then waking up not knowing what was going on and once again everyone was even more worried so i started trippin hard again saying i need to look in a mirror to "re-assure" myself that all my body parts were connected so i started to get up again this time people were holding me up to get to the bathroom but i got there and looked in the mirror long enough to tell i wasnt permenatly screwed then .... o wow blacked out again this time someone telling me i hit the toilet (breaking the toilet seat) then hitting my head on the edge of the bath tub, woke up again same way half way in the bath tub freakin out then they finally got me in the front room where it was calmer (now with the music off) and lit me up a cigg cause i couldnt light my own.. and explained to me that i was blacking out everytime i stood up which scarred me but at least they were being honest with me which is what i was dying to hear from someone (THE TRUTH ABOUT WHATS HAPPENING) and i calmed down constantly smoking ciggs (the smokes calmed me down enough to think about shit) but at that point i really wanted to take a ride in someone's car knowing i cant walk anywhere and just experience some common places like the near by maverick just so i could know i was still sane cause at that point i thought i was just going to die and i was scared as fuck but when i started smoking ciggs again they made it so i wasnt scared i was just telling myself well you fucked it up now your gonna live in your trip forever especially when i overheard some others there talking about a mind numb where i wouldnt come out of it ... i thought i was fucked for sure well basicly after i came down i felt so amazing to be alive and felt great that from all the falling i only bleed a tiny bit ............ i would like to try booms one more time before i completly rule them out now that i've read up on them but the only thing keeping me back is i've looked everywhere and theres no explanation of why i would black out which quite pisses me off but at least now i know a couple tricks to get out of a bad trip and 1st of all not get in a bad trip but if anyone at all could plz tell my why i would black out i would be amazingly thankful.


----------



## Fjones

tl/dr.  USe paragraph breaks.  That is very rough on the eyes trying to follow 25 or 30 lines of text in one chunk.


----------



## Menstrualfuck

To prep this, the first time I did mushrooms was not my first trip. Out of naivety I took what was told to me by some gnarly, dirty dreaded up hippy at Jazz Fest in New Orleans to be "acid;" it was on a large sweet tart and I could see there was something smudged in the middle indention of it. I was only 14 when I  did this, and my friend took it that day and didn't feel a thing, so I decided I would take it at school and freak my friends out by pretending I was tripping. That was the day that I lost my sanity (I still feel some residual effects from that experience out of PTSD). When I was tripping I thought I'd never come back. 

It kicked in at first hour, english class, and I was reading a book and when I looked away the words were still imprinted in the air. I also noticed a tv-snow effect on the wall, which appeared green, but in reality it was tan.

 Well, to get off of that tangent I will preface my first and only experience with mushrooms. I bought them near my University, the University of New Orleans, and was reluctant to do them. I bought 5 grams and knew I wouldn't be able to handle it since people term that amount a "heroic dose." One day me and my roommate had gotten off of class and had nothing to do and I alerted him that we had an opportunity to trip. We started to eat the mushrooms ([2.5g each] he ate them all at once, and I ate them little bits at a time out of fear) and when it came on I felt really good, so I just shoved the rest of it in my mouth because I felt it was going in a good direction. When it really started to kick in I felt like I was nauseous, but in an vague way. I couldn't stand the sight of food and had severe abdominal pain, but I didn't feel I had to throw up. I felt like I had butterflies in my stomach. 

I started to feel the very unique psychedelic anxiety coming on, but it didn't feel the same as the prior acid trip. I got online and talked to the person that gave them to me saying I was freaking out. My roommate came in my room looking like he was immersed in the outer-body consciousness; when I would ask him something there would be a few seconds of pause, he'd laugh schizophrenically, and say "whaaaat?" 

Feeling like I had to jump out of my skin we agreed to go outside and take a walk, and once we got outside everything looked gorgeous. At the same time the nausea miraculously disappeared (I've read on numerous occasions since that there are stages in the mushroom trip where coming up can be hard, then nauseas sets in, then it goes away and euphoria sets in. This is what happened in my case as well). It was like a lucid dream. Everything was lazily swaying along, the sunset gave a glow on the trees that looked like Kirby's Dreamland, and with my ipod in hand I put the Flaming Lips album Yoshimi on. I was in heaven. 

We were walking, but what I felt was floating. We went to an open field by the levee at the divide of New Orleans and Lake Pontchartrain, and we sat and looked at each other. It was like a state of meditation, neither of us had to say anything, we just understood each other without words. Then we laid down and stared at the clouds. I would see chariots and beautiful faces form out of the clouds. After a few hours of this I felt the peak was leaving, and the sun was fully down. I loved this synchronicity. I felt like I was complete for those few hours. I felt everything was as it should be, like I was a kid again sucking my thumb and holding my blanket, but the only difference is that I didn't need to suck my thumb or hold my blanket; I was secure just sitting down and feeling, and even if it felt weird or anxious I was fine with it because I'd just let go and not fight it.

 That was 2006, and I have a different batch of cubensis sitting in a vitamin bottle right now. I can only hope that I can repeat this experience again.


----------



## dropsonde

I smell DEA


----------



## Care

dropsonde said:


> i smell *paranoia*



fixt


----------



## Nwalmaer

Why do you say that

Ive had a friend who experienced much the same thing on mushrooms also his first time though hes been a regular acid tripper. He freaked the fuck out cant remember a thing was running around the yard screaming naked pulling out all his body piercings.

Hes still freaked out by that trip happy to eat acid but he wont go near mushrooms.

It wa interesting as a few of us had eatan the same batch of shrooms n even larger doses with just our usual trips


----------



## growit&smokeit

You just did far too much for your first time. A gram would have been much better. Always start low.


----------



## Akiba96

OK...so my trip story goes as such.....

After foolishly selling  the 8th i bought for my self, my dealer/smoke buddy's brother sold me a  1g for 15 and i thought COOL...so i take those and have a good mellow  body high and if was just great...A month later, buddy hits me up "bruh i  got the shorrmies!!"

"Fuckin perfect" i thought....so i went  over that weekend, ready to trip my dick off, takes till bout 9pm to  arrive at our house. its me, buddy, and buddys girl, and this other guy  that lived there who be rolling mollly/x/etc on the DL..
Buddy gives me this huge stem and like 3 caps, round 2-2.5 out of an 8th..little did i know of how "leathal" these were..
To  pass the time for the effects,, FAMILY GUY STARWARS :D. With lights and  sounds intensifying after the 1/2 in the show.. we roll up a blizunt  and go smoke out side, and we lay on the driveway with some trance  music. After a round or 2 of the blitz going is when the stars in the  sky start to form clusters with the music. im wavin my hands, drawing on  the sky with my cigarette, and its just great.
2 hrs in the trip, we  go into JJ's room (the DL guy) and hes got blacklights and his light  gloves ready for us...roll another blitz...Now Glove shows, to see  effects, sober or not, you need these 3D type glasses..i put these  glasses on--no i stepped into the alternate distorted everything that  was what my "Takeoff point " in the trip...So i got gloved thefuck up.  with the music and the lights with the alternate dimension glasses, i  was breathing heavy, just taking in the intense light shows and trying  to just stay seated, i felt like literally taking the fuck off like a  rocket. I figured this was shrooms and i fucking loved every minute  uptill 2 mor hrs later..

I drank alot of powerade befor and  during simply cause i like powerade.. While i was tripping my dick off  getting gloved, i started sweating alot and didnt notice till i tried  smoking my cigarette wet from my hands. we went to sit at the end if the  driveway and were just sittin there acting stupidly taling loudly,  normal shroom shit...and remeber i still had theses glasses on and i was  fucked. i took them off and my vision looked like the old red and green  3d colors. We hear a recycling truck cause its like 3 am?? idk but the  lightpost from the street  seem like a spot light on us so i was saying  constantly, "-th-fuck's that light coming from??".

Now it starts  getting bad..i start over heating and sweating more than i knew i could,  i started to feel sick and had to trow up, so i went ofer to the side  of the fence and did just so....well thats when i died.. Right before i  threw up, the image of the stars mixed with image from the light show  were suck on mind at the same time. when it came out, the lights and  stars flew at me followed by the yell of my name. after warp-speeding  into the image i was in what i thought was purgatory, with the biginning  part of that elasticheart song looping over...
i was lying down on  top of the black void of nothing, but i was falling at the same time  with a weight pressing on my head....I came too and buddy and his hand  around my head, his fingers in my mouth, and repeated "BRO BRO YOU GOOD  CAN YOU SEE ME, CAN YOU FEEL MY FINGERS (no homo to them it looked like  legit died).."IM HERE IM BACK IM HERE IM HERE!!" i repeated...after an  hr of dry heaving, coverd in snot and sweat 
(and not sure if i shat  myself or not), buddy's girl's constant laught and my dying sent him to a  bad dark place where as he explained demons were fucking his brain...
another hr passes were both good to get up and go sit on the porch now,,,asking eachother if we were alright..
Acording  to everyone (xcept buddys girl who laughed all night) i threw up and my  body seized like a bad case of epilepsy..after coming down..the song  Elastic heart again looped in my head till i fell asleep..... IF i had  known how 'LEATHAL' these things were, i coulda tripped that whole week a  gram at a time


----------

